# Arboreal tank conversion?



## Link (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone know a way to convert, say a 10 gallon aquarium to an arboreal (tall) set up, cheaply, but still make it look nice and maybe have a door on it for easy access? :?


----------



## Vaughn (Nov 11, 2009)

Link said:


> Anyone know a way to convert, say a 10 gallon aquarium to an arboreal (tall) set up, cheaply, but still make it look nice and maybe have a door on it for easy access? :?


Go to the picture thread ( enclosure/terrarium ) there are plenty of ideas there .


----------



## varanidfan (Nov 11, 2009)

havent you seen the infamous RobC tutorials?

Plexiglass, two metal hinges, some cage clips and BAM vertical 10 gal T enclosure. probably under 25 bucks
http://www.youtube.com/user/tarantulaguy1976#p/search


----------



## curiousme (Nov 11, 2009)

Link said:


> Anyone know a way to convert, say a 10 gallon aquarium to an arboreal (tall) set up, cheaply, but still make it look nice and maybe have a door on it for easy access? :?


Turn the tank so it is on one of the short sides, that will make it tall.  Buy a piece of plexi-glass and do some searching on cutting plexi-glass here on the boards.  i know i have explained how to make a door/ cut plexi before.......  Robc's videos are great as well.


----------



## jeepinwu2 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Like this*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## erika357 (Nov 11, 2009)

i just asked a similar question and people told me to look at some of robc's videos. you can find them on his website. he has some cool ideas for making plexiglass doors and stuff for very cheap. it really helped


----------



## JC (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know if any of you have seen this guy's videos but they seem pretty cool and helpful:



http://www.youtube.com/user/tarantulaguy1976


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, I just did. I made a video of how I did it. How convenient. I'll post it later in the morning.


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 12, 2009)

Here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCMTWphfdMQ


----------



## codykrr (Nov 12, 2009)

nice JD!  haha sorry but you jumped!  haha;P   "whoa! holy crap that was fast" haha...classic!  

also i like how you made he l shaped plexi as a base for the hinges. ingenius idea!  +10 my friend.:clap:   and good luck breeding her.


----------

